# Best 3-style buffers?



## Iamdrewbrees (May 14, 2017)

I know most people use DF UBL, but I'm assuming that's because it comes from M2/OP. And people also use UF from turbo. (Which people seem to think is better)

I also see like kaijun and marcell with DFR corners so maybe that's a good idea because it's on the same layer as DF for parity?

In your opinion, what are the best buffers for 3-style and why? I figured if I'm going to switch buffers, I might as well start now.

I have seen a lot of people wanting to have different buffers but saying it's too late so I thought I would ask this community full of good blind solvers before I delve too far with DF UBL


----------



## lucarubik (May 14, 2017)

ify ou are right handed
best corner DBL by.. pretty much nothing
my comms dont priorityze right hand using but most are RUD, by 5 over LUD, being UBL my buffer
best edges UB UF UR by far
if 3 edges are in the U or M layer will be sovable with a MU 2gen, if 3 edges are in the R or U layers and oriented will be sovable with a RU 2gen, if you want to use both as much as possible pick a U edge, if you like M more pick UB or UF, if you like S and R pick UR, if you like S UR is... i wish i could S you know
UF is more F friendly, U perms would make a good example, but you dont want to do F unless you do l or r, and in that case you might aswell do B so... I use B turns for 1 alg and F turns for 3 i believe, being UB my buffer, not counting when i do l or r before
adjacent buffers are best for parity
those are the tendencies i've seen and they might be due to my particular style
dont use DF bro, please


----------



## Iamdrewbrees (May 14, 2017)

lucarubik said:


> best corner DBL by.. pretty much nothing
> 
> best edges UB UF UR by far
> 
> adjacent buffers are best for parity


Wait so what pair of buffers should I use... those aren't adjacent, what would be the best taking into account parity


----------



## Underwatercuber (May 14, 2017)

It really is just whatever suits you the best.


----------



## lucarubik (May 14, 2017)

Iamdrewbrees said:


> Wait so what pair of buffers should I use... those aren't adjacent, what would be the best taking into account parity


i think edges should decide it, since corners are all pretty much the same
for edges the layers where your buffer belongs will be the most common turns, from my experience, so if you want to use L E and F turns use FL
for parity it will depend of the way you are going to deal with parity, but ify ou want to set up corners for a 2corners 2edges alg they better be adjacent, but not needed
i just wanted to explain my reasons but i ended up being confusing
imo UR DLB best buffers if you dont take parity into account, if you do UR UBR


----------



## Iamdrewbrees (May 14, 2017)

lucarubik said:


> i think edges should decide it, since corners are all pretty much the same
> for edges the layers where your buffer belongs will be the most common turns, from my experience, so if you want to use L E and F turns use FL
> for parity it will depend of the way you are going to deal with parity, but ify ou want to set up corners for a 2corners 2edges alg they better be adjacent, but not needed
> i just wanted to explain my reasons but i ended up being confusing
> imo UR DLB best buffers if you dont take parity into account, if you do UR UBR


Thanks man 
Im going to go with UR/UBR


----------



## lucarubik (May 14, 2017)

Iamdrewbrees said:


> Thanks man
> Im going to go with UR/UBR


wowowowo
thats just my opinion, im nobody in the bld world nowadays, try to ask for more opinions first please


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (May 14, 2017)

Imo UF 3-style is faster than DF and UR. DF is more popular because of M2. I like UF's fast R U algs, easy parity, M-slice comms. But it is easier to switch to 3-style with DF. I don't understand why someone use UR and how it can be better than UF.
UBL and UBR corners are equally fast. Probably DFR is fast because it is on R, F, D layers => fast algorithms.


----------



## h2f (May 14, 2017)

Gregory Alekseev said:


> I don't understand why someone use UR and how it can be better than UF.



Because you can go straight from OP to BH. I know the man who just did that way.


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (May 14, 2017)

h2f said:


> Because you can go straight from OP to BH. I know the man who just did that way.


That is very hard to go straight from OP to BH. It is better to firstly learn intermediate method like Turbo or Advanced M2. Then switch to 3-style.


----------



## lucarubik (May 14, 2017)

h2f said:


> Because you can go straight from OP to BH. I know the man who just did that way.


becouse its easier is not a valid reason to me, never, but UR gives access to more R turns and im right handed, anyway im gonna stop spamming now, this is not a live chat, its a forum


----------



## h2f (May 15, 2017)

lucarubik said:


> becouse its easier is not a valid reason to me, never, but UR gives access to more R turns and im right handed, anyway im gonna stop spamming now, this is not a live chat, its a forum



The question was why someone uses it, not if it's better or not.  In the case of that guy it worked fine - he was around 2minutes solver in December and now he achieves aroudn 50.xx times. I cant wait his official results.


----------

